# Cul-cul la praline



## duareg

Ciao a tutti, sto provando a tradurre cul-cul la praline, però non riesco a trovare un'espressione che riesca ad avvicinarsi.
Ovviament culo culo la pralina non ha senso.
Un'idea?


----------



## Kinoka

Buongiorno!
Non mi viene una vera traduzione (ma non sono madrelingua quindi... )
L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è "kitsch" ma che potrebbe essere troppo specifico.. e forse poco italiano  anche se ormai penso si utilizzi nel linguaggio di tutti giorni...
Magari un contesto e/o frase potrebbe aiutare a trovare un modo di dire più adatto ad una situazione specifica...


----------



## duareg

Kinoka said:


> Buongiorno!
> Non mi viene una vera traduzione (ma non sono madrelingua quindi... )
> L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è "kitsch" ma che potrebbe essere troppo specifico.. e forse poco italiano  anche se ormai penso si utilizzi nel linguaggio di tutti giorni...
> Magari un contesto e/o frase potrebbe aiutare a trovare un modo di dire più adatto ad una situazione specifica...


Pensavo: questa frase è un pò cul-cul la praline.


----------



## Kinoka

Sinceramente, non conosco l'equivalente in italiano...
Cosi mi verrebbe da utilizzare degli aggettivi che rendono l'idea:
"Questa frase è un pò bambinesca/sempliciotta/sciocca"


----------



## matoupaschat

Come aggettivo, il senso generale è stupido, ma di una stupidità disarmante tanto è ingenua.

Edit  Ecco per le risposte: prendi due, paga una!


----------



## frites

Io direi stupidino/a


----------



## robertaL

Non mi vengono traduzioni migliori di quelle di Kinoka (che tuttavia sono molto meno colorite rispetto all'originale francese) Forse questo forum può aiutare a trovare l'ispirazione: http://www.languefrancaise.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=49451


----------



## duareg

Grazie a tutti. Mi sa che chiederò un equivalente un pò colorito ad un amico toscano.


----------



## Kinoka

Facci sapere se trovi un espressione equivalente!
Ormai sono curiosa


----------



## Aoyama

Eléments de réflexion ici : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/cucul_la_praline


----------



## duareg

Aoyama said:


> Eléments de réflexion ici : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/cucul_la_praline


J'avais vu, mais ça risque d'etre difficile à traduire en italien.
Culo culo la pralina a beaucoup fait rire ma collègue, mais elle n'en a pas saisi le sens...


----------



## Aoyama

C'est le "culo culo" ... Mais l'intéressant, c'est la variante avec la noisette ...


----------



## Necsus

Questo è il suggerimento del Garzanti per '*cucul* la praline':
_ce film est un peu cucul la praline _(o _la noisette_), questo film è un po' idiota.


----------



## Aoyama

> _ce film est un peu cucul la praline_


C'est vrai aussi que l'on écrit "cucul" (peut-être plus que "cul cul").


----------

